# cuelga-fácil



## PONTEDEUME

hola amigos del foro, ¿sabrían cómo sería la traducción al portugués del término *cuelga-fácil*?

En el contexto en el que se utiliza, es para la definición de unos ganchitos que se pegan fácilmente a la pared y que se encuentran en cualquier
ferreteria en España.


----------



## Vanda

Cuelga-fácil é o nome da marca, certo? Para nós seria um tipo de adesivo, mas não consigo me lembrar do nome.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

sim pode ser uma marca mas na Espanha já está popularizado para todo o tipo de engates ou pegas de este tipo.


----------



## Vanda

Talvez com o nome comum seja mais fácil para lembrar, apesar de ter colocado um enlace para a figura não consigo me lembrar do nome comum.


----------



## vf2000

Eu chamaria isso de gancho-adesivo, vulgo aquele-que-cai-quando-viramos-as-costas.
Os que são com pressão a ar, chamaria de "ventosas" com o mesmo apodo, já que caem igualmente.
Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> ...Para nós seria um tipo de *adesivo*, mas não consigo me lembrar do nome.





vf2000 said:


> Eu chamaria isso de *gancho-adesivo*...


Vejam estes links: português (Portugal) e espanhol (Espanha).
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Estava com muita esperança de resolver o problema de Pontedeume porque comprei há escassas semanas dois pacotes desse mesmo produto da 'Colis'. Agora que os encontrei, verifico que têm o nome... em espanhol (uma consequência preversa da triste mania que as empresas espanholas têm de tratar o mercado português como se fosse uma extensão do seu mercado interno).
Nas instruções, que estão traduzidas no verso, aludem-lhes chamando-lhe, num caso (o dos ganchos plásticos redondos), '_cabeças plásticas'_ e noutro (o das barras dentadas) dão-lhe a óbvia designação de _'placa dentada prega-quadros'. _Nenhuma destas designações (a primeira pela sua óbvia generalidade, a segunda pela extensão) corresponde ao nome que se pretende, pelo qual o produto seja individualizável e imediatamente reconhecível. 
Não conheço nenhum nome específico em português. É daquelas coisas que, se ainda tivessemos de recorrer a um empregado da loja (já não temos, quase nunca), pediríamos _'aquela coisinha que serve para pendurar facilmente quadros'_.
Se fosse eu o tradutor, traduziria por _'ganchos para pendurar quadros'_, mas evidentemente não é isso que Pontedeume pretende. Lamento.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Eu vi num hipermercado português:
Suporte p/quadros Amigo Senhorio

acham?


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> Eu vi num hipermercado português:
> Suporte p/quadros Amigo Senhorio
> 
> acham?


 
Nunca ouvi, mas faz sentido. Os pregos "_amigos do senhorio_" são os que não provocam praticamente danos na parede ao serem cravados, o que também é o caso destes suportes.


----------



## Tomby

> Suporte p/quadros Amigo *Senhorio*





Carfer said:


> Nunca ouvi, mas faz sentido. Os pregos "_amigos do senhorio_" são os que não provocam praticamente danos na parede ao serem cravados, o que também é o caso destes suportes.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento porque eu não entendia nada. Eu sempre relacionava o _senhorio_ como a figura oposta do _inquilino_.
TT.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

*prego fácil .*

*poderia ser a traduç*ão mais simples.


----------



## Tomby

PONTEDEUME said:


> *prego fácil .*
> 
> *poderia ser a traduç*ão mais simples.


Mas _prego_ é um "clavo" e você anda a buscar uma "escarpia" [alcayata] que serve para pendurar coisas na parede.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Mas _prego_ é um "clavo" e você anda a buscar uma "escarpia" [alcayata] que serve para pendurar coisas na parede.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Não exactamente, TT. Os "_cuelga-fácil_" (à falta doutro nome) são constituidos por uma cabeça plástica e um prego de aço muito fino. O prego é cravado na parede com a ajuda duma guia especial e, uma vez cravado, coloca-se nele a cabeça de plástico que vai servir de suporte ao quadro. Realmente muito simples e eficaz. Uma vez cravado, o prego mal se vê e não há furos feitos com berbequim, buchas a colocar, nem pó e caliça para varrer. É diferente da escápula, se bem que possa ser visto como uma variante mais evoluída dela.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Não exactamente, TT. Os "_cuelga-fácil_" (à falta doutro nome) são constituidos por uma cabeça plástica e um prego de aço muito fino. O prego é cravado na parede com a ajuda duma guia especial e, uma vez cravado, coloca-se nele a cabeça de plástico que vai servir de suporte ao quadro. Realmente muito simples e eficaz. Uma vez cravado, o prego mal se vê e não há furos feitos com berbequim, buchas a colocar, nem pó e caliça para varrer. É diferente da escápula, se bem que possa ser visto como uma variante mais evoluída dela.


Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Hoje mesmo fui a um hipermercado na Espanha e vi os Cuelga Fácil: é uma marca registada do fabricante no entanto ficou popular entre a gente que compra cuelga fáciles para as molduras e quadros.

Mas vi na embalagem que o fabricante também traduziu para português e traduziu como "prego fácil".


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> Mas vi na embalagem que o fabricante também traduziu para português e traduziu como "prego fácil".


 
Mas pode ter a certeza de que com esse nome ninguém vai saber o que é e para que serve (problema do fabricante, que não nosso, felizmente).


----------

